# Exception



## Gast2 (9. Dez 2008)

Hallo ich versuche gerade meine target platform von 3.2.2 auf 3.3.1 umzustellen beim Starten bekomme ich immer diese Exception und weiß nicht woran es liegt???

```
ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-12-09 13:14:01.741
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle com.daimler.ppg.rcp (1803).
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator rcp.Activator for bundle rcp is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:970)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:260)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:417)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:189)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:340)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:408)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:357)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:83)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1269)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:788)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1173)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1148)
Caused by: java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	The import org.eclipse.jface.resource.ImageDescriptor cannot be resolved
	ImageDescriptor cannot be resolved to a type

	at rcp.Activator.<init>(Activator.java:8)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:494)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Class.java:350)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Class.java:303)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:136)
	... 33 more
Root exception:
java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	The import org.eclipse.jface.resource.ImageDescriptor cannot be resolved
	ImageDescriptor cannot be resolved to a type

	at rcp.Activator.<init>(Activator.java:8)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:494)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Class.java:350)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Class.java:303)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:136)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:970)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:260)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:417)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:189)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:340)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:408)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:357)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:83)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1269)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:788)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1173)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1148)
```


----------



## Wildcard (9. Dez 2008)

Was da steht, ImageDescriptor wird nicht gefunden. Deine launch configuration wird ungültig sein.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Dez 2008)

Ja hab ich schon nachgeschaut... Aber die Klasse meckert er mir nicht an nur beim Starten... und JFace ist beim starten auch mit drin... ich hab versucht mal meine target platform nochmal zu reloaden dann hat es auf anhieb funktioniert beim 2ten mal starten gleicher fehler nochmal ... Seltsam  ???:L  ab und zu tuts, dann wieder nicht ohne was zu ändern...mhm...


----------



## Vayu (9. Dez 2008)

hast du evtl in deinen dependencies versionsangaben gemacht? meinetwegen jface 3.2.2 und in deiner target platform ist halt jetzt nur jface 3.3.1 drin. somit findet er die klasse nicht.

wär noch ne idee.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Dez 2008)

nee hab die version so gelassen wie es eclipse am anfang anlegt...


----------

